#       .
!
 :  +.    (     ),     ,        . ,               ?    .   -3,  ,   ,    , ..        .
 !

----------

-3    ,       -?

----------


## .

(  ),    N -09-3-2,    (   )

----------

, .!
, , ,          (  ): ,   " "   " ""        -"?

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,              ?

----------

> **,              ?


      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " "   " ""        -"?


    ,      .      .

----------

> ,      .      .


      ,      ?    ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-09-3-2.

----------

> -09-3-2.


   ,

----------


## .

> ,


     .   ,        .

----------

> .   ,        .


  :    ,           .   ,      ?    ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

,            .      ,          ,        .
       ,   ,        ,  ,    ... ,   .  :Confused:

----------

> ,            .      ,          ,        .
>        ,   ,        ,  ,    ... ,   .


    , ,   ?      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,   ,    (,   )  , ,  ,  ,    ,       ,       -  .

----------


## .

> , ,   ,    (,   )  , ,  ,  ,    ,


   .             (       ).      . 
            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?     ,         .

----------


## .

,        ,   ,

----------

> (       ).      .


        ,        ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        ?


          ,       ,      -09-3-2.                .

----------

> ,       ,      -09-3-2.                .


,    , , ,      :Hmm:  ,   .

    !

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    , , ,


,    ( )           (,   ?)      (       ),      (    )   .           (     ),    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    , , ,


      ,     !

----------

> ,     !


  ,         ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,                .

----------

,      2- .  -09-3-2      1- . (   "..")?  !

----------


## ZZZhanna



----------


## ZHANNET

. - ,     .
 ,  )    ()     ,  -   ,   , 
)         ,         .
 ,        ,   ,    -09-3-1          (    ).      (  -  )       3        -09-3-1    -   .          ?
     -- 1)             -         ,
 2)        ( )   -09-3-1,          ,
3)              ,     ,         -    ,        ,      .
    ?        ,            .    ,            ?
  -  .     ,  ,     . :Hmm:  :Hmm:

----------


## Andyko

,      - ?

----------


## mvf

> 


 ?

----------


## ZHANNET

- ,  - ,   ,    - ,    -    . :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

!


      ,    ,     
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

-    .



> 


     .

----------


## ZHANNET

:    ,     .       2010 .      ()  .            ?

:     ,      18.06.2010 N 03-02-07/1-282,  14.07.2008 N 03-02-07/1-278 ,              .   02.09.2010       ,         27.07.2010 N 229- "                   ,          (  )          , ,         ",    .
      . 3 . 2 . 23                                 .   . 4 . 84   ,                              .                 ,          .
      ,      03.09.2010 N -37-6/10623@ "                 2  2010     27.07.2010 N 229-", ,      . 3 . 2 . 23         ,              ()       N -09-3-1 (   ).       .
                 N -09-3 (        ),                  .                                              .
 ,            .                      N -09-3-1.

..
  ""
15.10.2010
  .  ,            ?      -     ? -      ,  -   ,  -     ,    -         -

----------


## ZZZhanna

. 



> -         -


         .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ,           -   ,  ,  -  ?       -          ,         (   ), .  -             ,   ,    !
      ,          ,       ! 
   :         ,         ? 
,       2012,     11.10.12,            4  2012,      ,              ,    - 1  2013,           11.10.12! 
      ,    !   . 
     .     ,       ?      , , . :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  ?


 .




> (   )


.



> -


     -   -     ,   -     ,  ,    .     - , ,       .





> ,         ?


     .



> 2012,     11.10.12,           4  2012,


.  ,       .



> ,              ,    - 1  2013,          11.10.12!
>       ,    !   .


 . 



> 2012,     11.10.12


 ,        ,        ,   .

----------


## ZHANNET

-09    .
,            ,             -   ,   ,       , ,       ,          ,     ,    ,  ,                  (02  2011),       03  2012.
     ,           ,     .           , .  01    ,       , ?
         11.10.2012       ,     11.10.12- 5 - 06.10.12, ..  ,       2012,   ?   ,      .
_:  . 10 . 346.29   ,      ,        ,        ,      .     2011 .,  ,  ,   15 .   . 10 . 346.29           ?        "   ":                  ?

:  . 10 . 346.29     ,      ,        ,        ,      ,      2011 . ,    ,  ,  15 ,  ,                  ,           .

:    . 10 . 346.29       ,        ,        ,      .
 . 1 . 346.28         ,     ,  ,      -,     ,  ,   .
,                 .    ,  . 346.28  .  ,   . 3 . 346.28      ,          ,              ,    ,              .

..



 - 

13.07.2011
_

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . 10 . 346.29       ,      ** ,        ,      .


   -    .         .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,       .


 .     . 



> 9.  ,            ,          ** ,       .


,      ,

----------


## ZHANNET

,          .       -      ,     ,    30 ,      11.10.12,      , ..   ,       ?    ,       4 ,      ,     30  08 ,     ,   .

----------


## .

.       ,        :Wink:                .

----------


## Nataled

..        3.10.2014, , :

1)        31.10.2014,      25.01.2015?
2)    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         ,  ,       ,     ,         ,     .

----------


## Nataled

> ,         ,  ,       ,     ,         ,     .


-,   ,   ,     -         ))

----------


## .

> 3.10.2014,


 -    3 ,  5  . 
   .

----------


## Nataled

> -    3 ,  5  . 
>    .


, 31   ! ..

----------


## Olga Anot

!
   ,     :Smilie: 
 ( + ).     ,     27.10.2014.       27  .         4  2014 .    .     2015 .
 :
    (    ,   ) ?
      ?    - ...

----------


## .

> .


    . 
,       ))

----------

